# Intolerance to drug VS adverse effect



## SDAlward (Dec 28, 2015)

Would anyone code an intolerance to a drug as having an adverse effect? (would you use the table of drugs for that?)
Just need a second opinion..


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 28, 2015)

To me intolerance is such a loose grey area term. You can be intolerant to a drug without even taking it. I'm not 100% sure but I think if its an expected side effect its not an adverse effect. Reading the guidelines, the examples they list can be pretty severe.


According to the ICD-10 guidelines:

ICD-10-CM Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting FY 2015
I., C., 19., e., 5., (a) Adverse Effect
When coding an adverse effect of a drug that has been correctly
prescribed and properly administered, assign the appropriate code for
the nature of the adverse effect followed by the appropriate code for
the adverse effect of the drug (T36-T50). The code for the drug should
have a 5th or 6th character “5” (for example T36.0X5-) .
*Examples of the nature of an adverse effect are tachycardia, delirium,
gastrointestinal hemorrhaging, vomiting, hypokalemia, hepatitis, renal
failure, or respiratory failure.*


----------

